# Arts and Crafts - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

While on a recent vacation I was torn away from the Vindicator model I was building on the community dining table to paint pottery at Studio 12 in Avon NC. It is a fun place, if you vacation in the Outer Banks you should go there and paint pottery like I did. But I digress. [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

That coffee mug looks good:grin:


----------

